# laptop cpu temp 73C



## ritvij (May 14, 2012)

my dell xps 15 is running at 73 C in idle mode.. should i be worried?


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 14, 2012)

Yes. Idle temps are too high. They should be 40-45.. Take it to dell service for cleaning.


----------



## ritvij (May 14, 2012)

dell doesn't have a service center in my city..


----------



## mihirmulay (May 17, 2012)

hey even i hav a dell xps 15, i just got , 
please tell me how do i measure the idle temp?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 17, 2012)

BIOS or use HWMonitor or Coretemp etc


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

@ mihirmulay - or you can use HWinfo and Realtemp as well.

@ ritvij - if your laptop is under warranty give the CC a call.


----------



## ritvij (May 18, 2012)

^called them.. its out of warranty.. they asked for 1500 for cleaning and i have to take it to a service center in lucknow..
is 1500 really necessary? shall i try local repairmen?


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

^^ Yes you can try a local repair man.
But be carefull,Sometimes they overcharge .


----------



## ritvij (May 18, 2012)

^^let them try... will give them a hell of a time.. is it safe too try them?? i mean its only dust cleaning..?


----------



## Digarmoca (May 18, 2012)

73 is really hot...not good for the CPU. Try to buy a notebook cooler then it should get much better.


----------



## saswat23 (May 18, 2012)

Ask your dealer to that. And most probably ask 'em to clean it in your presence.


----------



## DellSOS (May 18, 2012)

Hello,

I am from Dell Social Media and Community.

System CPU overheating may be caused due to various reasons. You may first want to follow the link below which has helped most of us in resolving overheating issue.

Dell Laptop is overheating or is having a heat issue. | Dell

Let me know if this was helpful or if you need any further support.

Dell-Niranjan


----------



## ritvij (May 19, 2012)

^^thank you.. where do i get compressed air..
also, why do you guys charge 1500 bucks for just cleaning a lappie..?


----------



## koolent (May 19, 2012)

^^ You can get compressed air at itdepot for Rs. 250.. Its a small can of compressed air.. About the size of your Medium size Gillette Shaving Foam.. 

Check it out: Theitdepot - Dust Remover Moisture Free Cleaning


----------

